# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Stan wegetatywny, a świadomość człowieka

## aros5

Jestem zainteresowany Waszą wiedzą na temat stanem wegetatywnym człowieka. Czy posiada on jakąkolwiek świadomość o życiu, istnieniu?
To dosyć nietypowa przypadłość, co robić jeśli bliska osoba popada w taki stan?

----------

